
Show HN: Free app to get text main ideas instead of reading long articles - Yeroniomus
http://www.conceptmeister.net/demo.html
======
k2xl
Reminds me of the TLDR; app on the chrome store.

Have you considered making it a chrome extension?

~~~
Yeroniomus
Yes, we are working on the Android version now. Chrome extension will be the
next step of this project.

